# Made a brush arrow-rest for my slingbow from old toothbrushes!



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

I was getting tired of the ring-rest on my slingbow (old pic at the bottom, with old cane arrows I've since replaced) ripping the fletches off my arrows, they are only duct tape, but even so it would result in the occassional mis-fire and was a pain to keep replacing them after every session.

I'd seen "whisker-biscuits" used by others who'd modded slingshots to slingbows, but when I looked them up on ebay they were priced at about £40, or at least £15 even for the "refill" whiskers"!!

Now, I get through toothbrushes pretty fast and I keep the old ones around, because stiff bristle brushes are sometimes handy. Brainwave! I cut the heads off two of them, blu-tack and taped them in place and did a quick test. Seemed ok, so I stuck them firmly in place with epoxy (Araldite) with some electrical tape to support them (new pic at the top).

Had a little shooting session today - works beautifully! If anything it's more accurate, and no fletch stripping! Not to mention if I want to, I can also fire lead or steel ball through it without any further messing about!

Result! Total cost: a few pence worth of glue and tape!









Next experiment in the pipeline, when those red magnums die, I got a set of TBblack tubes to go on this slingbow!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a cool idea!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks -- very nice idea.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great Job...need to keep this in my memory bank

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I love seeing folks adapt stuff that was meant for other purposes ... good job! Shows you are thinking.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

That is VERY cool!

-Restita


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks folks, glad you like! Hopefully other people may get some use out of this idea too!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JohnRio said:


> Thanks folks, glad you like! Hopefully other people may get some use out of this idea too!


i know i will, perfect


----------

